# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  شمایی که ترازت بالای 6200چطور برنامه میریزی؟

## Mr Sky

با سلام
میخواستم بدونم کسایی که ترازشون بالای 6200 هست 13روز ازمون رو دقیقا دقیقا دقیقا چطور طی میکنن و مباحث ازمون رو تموم میکنن...من ترازم 5700 هستش و تنها دلیلش نرسیدن به برنامه هست نه اینکه توانایی پاسخ دادن رو ندارم چون درس هایی رو که میخونم ترازم توشون بالای 6500هست چه اختصاصی و چه عمومی
.
.
کاری به این موضوع نداشته باشین که برنامه ریزی یه چیز شخصی هست و خواهشا خیلی مفصل و جامع و کامل توضیح بدید و دقیق!
.
.

----------


## Mr Sky

خدایی یه همت کنید یه 5 دقیقه جواب ما رو بدین......کمک خیلی بزرگی به من کردین و شاید بقیه.....فوقش 10 دقیقه طول بکشه دیگه

----------


## alilovegham

والا تراز 6000آرزوی من هست !!!!

----------


## ...zahra...

> با سلام
> میخواستم بدونم کسایی که ترازشون بالای 6200 هست 13روز ازمون رو دقیقا دقیقا دقیقا چطور طی میکنن و مباحث ازمون رو تموم میکنن...من ترازم 5700 هستش و تنها دلیلش نرسیدن به برنامه هست نه اینکه توانایی پاسخ دادن رو ندارم چون درس هایی رو که میخونم ترازم توشون بالای 6500هست چه اختصاصی و چه عمومی
> .
> .
> کاری به این موضوع نداشته باشین که برنامه ریزی یه چیز شخصی هست و خواهشا خیلی مفصل و جامع و کامل توضیح بدید و دقیق!
> .
> .


من امسال کانون نمیرم اما سال پیش بالا6500بودم
سال پیش برنام منسجم تر بود.چون کنکور جلوتر بود.
من تقسیم میکردم معتدل.و روزه اخر برای دور میزاشتم.
مثلا ادبیات ک ساده تر بود رو با فیزیکی ک برام مشکل تر بود میزاشتم
عربی رو با دینی و زیست
و...
کمتر از 2هفته تموم میشد.و روزای بعد تست میزدم.
روز اخرم جمع بندی و دوره.

----------


## Amirreza_SY

*من خودم آزمون شرکت نمی کنم ولی دوست خوبمون saeed735 تو مطالبش توضیحات خوبی داده :*

*نحوه برنامه ریزی برای ازمون:


درسایی که قراره دو هفته ی دیگه     ازمون بدی رو به دو بخش تقسیم کن...این هفته نصفشو بخون...مرورهاشو بکن و     تست بزن....هفته ی دیگه هم قسمت بعدیشو بخون...

مثلا قراره 30 صفحه ریاضی...
40 صفحه فیزیک...
22 صفجه دینی...
12 صفحه عربی...
و...
.
.
.
تو آزمون بیاد...

هفته ی اول...یک دوم از برنامرو اجرا میکنی.... 15 صفحه ریاضی...20 صفحه فیزیک و 11 صفحه دینی ...6 صفحه عربی بخون...هفته ی دومم بقیشو میخونی...


حالا ببین هر اندازه درس که برای این هفته مشخص     کردی چند جلسه زمان میخان مثلا: اون 15 صفحه ریاضیو رو تو یک هفته توی  چند    جلسه میتونی تموم کنی؟مثلا میگی 15 صفحه 

ی ریاضی رو تو 3 جلسه تمومم...20 صفحه ی فیزیک رو توی 4 جلسه...5/5صفحه ی     دینی رو توی توی یک جلسه میخونم...6 صفحه ی عربیم توی یه جلسه تمومم...



حالا با توجه به جلسات برنامه روزانتو بریز:




شنبه:یک چهارم فیزیک ...یک سوم ریاضی...و همه ی دینی...



1شنبه:دو چهارم فیزیک....دو سوم ریاضی...به     جای دینی درسی رو که قراره تو ازمون بیاد و تا حالا نخوندیو بخون..چون   من   فقط چند تا درس رو مثال زدم...همه ی دروس رو که نمیشه تو 

یه روز خوند...مثلا ما 6 صفحه هم عربی داریم ...شنبه تو برنامه     ننداختم...تا اول دینی رو تموم کنم...امروز که دینی تموم شد عربی رم میارم     تو برنامه...



2 شنبه:سه چهارم فیزیک...سه سوم ریاضی...به جای دینی و عربی که تمومه یه درسو که قراره تو ازمون بیاد و تا حالا نخوندیو بخون...ینی یه درس جدیدو بیار تو برنامه...



3شنبه:چهارچهارم فیزیک...به     جای ریاضی و دینی و عربی که تموم شده یه درسو که قراره تو ازمون بیاد و    تا  حالا نخوندیو بخون...ینی یه درس جدیدو بیار تو برنامه...



4شنبه:مرور و تست زنی برای درسهایی که خوندی...مرور دورسی که شنبه و یکشنبه خوندم...



5شنبه:مرور و تست برای دروسی که خوندی...مرور دروسی که دوشنبه و سه شنبه خوندم...



جمعه:روز جبران عقب ماندگی....میتونی تست هم بزنی....




...بعد از این هفته ی بعد هم به این روال پیش برو...



فقط برای دروس بازه ی مطالعاتی تعیین کن..مثلا     ساعت 8 تا 10 ریاضی..10 ونیم تا 12 عربی و غیره...چون اگه اینطور پیش نری     برنامت کلا بهم میخوره و یهو میبینی یه روزه داری 

میخونی و هنوز زیست تموم نشده...



--در ضمن سعی کن هفته ی اول کمتر عمومی بخونی و بیشتر روی دروس اختصاصی فوکوس کن..تو هفته ی دوم کم کم عمومیا بیشتر شن..*

----------


## ...zahra...

> *من خودم آزمون شرکت نمی کنم ولی دوست خوبمون saeed735 تو مطالبش توضیحات خوبی داده :*
> 
> *نحوه برنامه ریزی برای ازمون:
> 
> 
> درسایی که قراره دو هفته ی دیگه     ازمون بدی رو به دو بخش تقسیم کن...این هفته نصفشو بخون...مرورهاشو بکن و     تست بزن....هفته ی دیگه هم قسمت بعدیشو بخون...
> 
> مثلا قراره 30 صفحه ریاضی...
> 40 صفحه فیزیک...
> ...


خوبه تقسیم بندی
اما ن صفحه ای
محتوایی.
چون شاید 20صفحه اول ساده و بیشتر بدانید باشه.
اما 20 صفحه دوم شدیدا سخت و منسجم.
تقسیم مبحثی بهتر از صفحه ایه.

----------


## Mr Sky

> من امسال کانون نمیرم اما سال پیش بالا6500بودم
> سال پیش برنام منسجم تر بود.چون کنکور جلوتر بود.
> من تقسیم میکردم معتدل.و روزه اخر برای دور میزاشتم.
> مثلا ادبیات ک ساده تر بود رو با فیزیکی ک برام مشکل تر بود میزاشتم
> عربی رو با دینی و زیست
> و...
> کمتر از 2هفته تموم میشد.و روزای بعد تست میزدم.
> روز اخرم جمع بندی و دوره.


یعنی شنبه و یکشنبه برای فیزیک و ادب......دوشنبه تا چهارشنبه برای عربی و دینی و زیست..منظورتون یه چیزی مثل اینه ؟؟؟
...
.مشکل اصلی من اینه که نمیرسم تمام تست ها رو تموم کنم.مثلا آزمون 4کانون واسه فیزیک پیش بایدفصل دینامیک رو تا اول حرکت دایره ای بخونم یعنی چیزی حدود 300تست از روی کتاب ابی کانون....که حدود  20ساعت وقت میبره.حالا سوال من از شما اینه که آیا شما اگه قرار باشه ازمون بعدی همین دینامیک رو بخونید همهی تست هاشو کار میکنید یا یه بخشی رو حذف میکنید؟

----------


## Amirreza_SY

> خوبه تقسیم بندی
> اما ن صفحه ای
> محتوایی.
> چون شاید 20صفحه اول ساده و بیشتر بدانید باشه.
> اما 20 صفحه دوم شدیدا سخت و منسجم.
> تقسیم مبحثی بهتر از صفحه ایه.


قبل از شروع کردن برای خوندن خودتون یه نگاه به صفحات بندازید و میزان سختی و آسونی رو بسنجید حتما نباید نصف کرد توی دوهفته به عنوان مثال میتونید 20صفحه رو 15 تا برای هفته اول و 5 تا برای هفته دوم بذارید

----------


## Mr Sky

> قبل از شروع کردن برای خوندن خودتون یه نگاه به صفحات بندازید و میزان سختی و آسونی رو بسنجید حتما نباید نصف کرد توی دوهفته به عنوان مثال میتونید 20صفحه رو 15 تا برای هفته اول و 5 تا برای هفته دوم بذارید


با تشکر فراوان از شما..
.
روش من تو برنامه ریزی مثل چیزیه که شما گفتین تقریبا ولی مشکل اصلی من اینه که نمیتونم تمام تست های که مربوط به ازمون بعد هست بخونم...مثلا تعادل شیمیایی که قراره تو ازمون 4 کانون بیاد تو کتاب خیلی سبز حدود 200 تست داره...و تقریبا برای من 12ساعت وقت میبره و نمیرسم به همه درس ها...با این  که ساعات مطاله ی بالا دارم"حدود7ساعت در روز"
این همه تست رو چه کنم؟

----------


## Amirreza_SY

> با تشکر فراوان از شما..
> .
> روش من تو برنامه ریزی مثل چیزیه که شما گفتین تقریبا ولی مشکل اصلی من اینه که نمیتونم تمام تست های که مربوط به ازمون بعد هست بخونم...مثلا تعادل شیمیایی که قراره تو ازمون 4 کانون بیاد تو کتاب خیلی سبز حدود 200 تست داره...و تقریبا برای من 12ساعت وقت میبره و نمیرسم به همه درس ها...با این  که ساعات مطاله ی بالا دارم"حدود7ساعت در روز"
> این همه تست رو چه کنم؟


مشل همینجاست که شما برای 200 تست 12 ساعت وقت میذاری (حل و تحلیل تست) که هر تست تقریبا بالای 3 دقیقه میشه دو تا پیشنهادی که من دارم اینه :
1-تعداد تست هارو کم کنی و دوتا یکی تست بزنی اینجوری هم وقت کمتری میگیره هم یجورایی تمام مباحث بررسی شده
2-حل و تحلیل تست هارو تو زمان کمتری انجام بدی

----------


## Mr Sky

> مشل همینجاست که شما برای 200 تست 12 ساعت وقت میذاری (حل و تحلیل تست) که هر تست تقریبا بالای 3 دقیقه میشه دو تا پیشنهادی که من دارم اینه :
> 1-تعداد تست هارو کم کنی و دوتا یکی تست بزنی اینجوری هم وقت کمتری میگیره هم یجورایی تمام مباحث بررسی شده
> 2-حل و تحلیل تست هارو تو زمان کمتری انجام بدی


راستش قصد دادم راه حل اول رو انجام بدم ولی میترسم از اینکه همون سوالاتی که نمیزنم چیزای خوبی توشون باشه.شما خودتون این کار میکنید؟یعنی پشیمون نمیشم؟
.
.

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

دوست عزیز برنامه ریزی اصلی فقط بعهده خودته

اما برنامه کلی تر اینجوریه که سعی کن 10 روزه درسا رو بخونی و ببندی و 3 روز مابقی رو فقط تست کار کنی

----------


## Amirreza_SY

> راستش قصد دادم راه حل اول رو انجام بدم ولی میترسم از اینکه همون سوالاتی که نمیزنم چیزای خوبی توشون باشه.شما خودتون این کار میکنید؟یعنی پشیمون نمیشم؟
> .
> .


نه من آزمون شرکت نمیکنم میتونید مابقی تست هایی رو که نمیزنید نکاتشون رو استخراج کنید و تو منبع اصلی حاشیه نویسی کنید
در ضمن این فقط یک پیشنهاده و خودتون باید بهترین راه حل رو با نظر بقیه انتخاب کنید

----------


## Mr Sky

> دوست عزیز برنامه ریزی اصلی فقط بعهده خودته
> 
> اما برنامه کلی تر اینجوریه که سعی کن 10 روزه درسا رو بخونی و ببندی و 3 روز مابقی رو فقط تست کار کنی


داداش درس خوندن من فقط تست زدنه....درسنامه هارو که تو دو روز میشه جمع کرد....بنظرت 200تا تست شیمی،300تا تست فیزیک،100تست گسسته،150تست تحلیلی،200تست شیمی پایه،150تست فیزیک پایه،200هندسه پایه ،حدود 200تست ریاضیات،حدود 300تست دروس عمومی 
.
که کلا میشه حدود 1800تا رو میشه تو 3روز جمع گرد......تازه مرور تست هایی که واسه ازمون قبل خوندیم هم بماند

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> داداش درس خوندن من فقط تست زدنه....درسنامه هارو که تو دو روز میشه جمع کرد....بنظرت 200تا تست شیمی،300تا تست فیزیک،100تست گسسته،150تست تحلیلی،200تست شیمی پایه،150تست فیزیک پایه،200هندسه پایه ،حدود 200تست ریاضیات،حدود 300تست دروس عمومی 
> .
> که کلا میشه حدود 1800تا رو میشه تو 3روز جمع گرد......تازه مرور تست هایی که واسه ازمون قبل خوندیم هم بماند


من نمیتونستم تو دو روز کل درس نامه ها رو جمع کنم 

تو اون 10 روز که درس نامه میخوندم از هر درس نامه که میخوندم 30-40 تا تست دست گرمی هم میزدم تو 3 روز پایانی روزی حدود 200-250 تا تست له میکردم

در کل تو اون 13 روز با حساب تست دست گرمی 1500 تا تست میشد ولی خوب درس خوندن هر کسی با هرکسی فرق داره

بعد اگه میتونید تو 2 روز درسنامه ها رو تموم کنید احتمالا ضریب هوشی و پایه ی خیلی عالی دارید چون تقریبا کمتر کسی دیدم

بتونه درس نامهع های برنامه ریزی قلم چی تو 2 روز جمع کنه تقریبا هیچکس رو ندیدم

----------


## mahdi100

سلام عزیز
تراز من 7650 هست
ولی دیگه دوستان گفتند من چی بگم

----------


## Mr Sky

> سلام عزیز
> تراز من 7650 هست
> ولی دیگه دوستان گفتند من چی بگم


شما اگه ببینید تست های یه فصل زیاده همه رو حل میکنید یا یکی در میون حلشون میکنید؟
.یا تست های مهم که خود کتاب مشخص کرده
شما در طول یک روز چند درس رو تعیین میکنی واسه خوندن؟

----------


## Mr Sky

واسه ازمون 4 طبق گفته ها و روش های دوسسسسسستان میخونم ببینم میره بالای 6200 یا نه...ازمون سوم هم که احتمالا طبق روال قبلی همون 5700لعنتی میمونه.
..
.

----------


## mahdi100

> شما اگه ببینید تست های یه فصل زیاده همه رو حل میکنید یا یکی در میون حلشون میکنید؟
> .یا تست های مهم که خود کتاب مشخص کرده
> شما در طول یک روز چند درس رو تعیین میکنی واسه خوندن؟


من دو در میان حل میکنم+تست های نشانه دار
من کلا روزم با شیمی و زیست میگذره چون هم مهم هستند و هم تو رتبه سازی اهمیت زیادی دارند
4-5 روز مونه به ازمون بقیه را میخونم
موفق باشید.

----------


## Mr Sky

> من دو در میان حل میکنم+تست های نشانه دار
> من کلا روزم با شیمی و زیست میگذره چون هم مهم هستند و هم تو رتبه سازی اهمیت زیادی دارند
> 4-5 روز مونه به ازمون بقیه را میخونم
> موفق باشید.


خاک رس تو سرم...........مثل این که همه تست ها رو n تا در میون میخونن و نتیجه خوبی هم به دست میارن.....
ولی من نا اگاه .......خاک رس ....
.

----------


## mahdi100

> خاک رس تو سرم...........مثل این که همه تست ها رو n تا در میون میخونن و نتیجه خوبی هم به دست میارن.....
> ولی من نا اگاه .......خاک رس ....
> .


نگران نباشید هنوزم دیر نیست
موفق باشید.

----------


## AmiR_KHD

*کلا مشکل ما رشته ریاضیا همینه..کم درس میخونیم و تنبلی میکنیم..منم عین خودتم رو 5500 گیر کردم..دقیقا مشکل منم همینه...*

----------


## farshad7

من این ازمون قبل 7606 شدم

برنامم اینه که هفته ی قبل فقط میخونم و یه ذره تست اموزشی

هفته ی دوم فقط تست اونم از نوع سختش

5 شنبه هم ازمون غیر حضوری


البته من *سومم*

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

عاغا منم پارسال همین مشکلو داشتم کلن نمیتونستم برنامه ریزی کنم امسال فارغ التحصیل شدم از اون اولا که خواستم بخونم خودم برنامه ریختم دیدم کلا بهش عمل نمیکنم واسه همین رفتم پیش یه مشاور درجه1 هر هفته برنامه برام مینویسه  :Yahoo (21): البته خودم نمیخواستم زیاد دراین باره هزینه کنم ولی خانوادم مخالفت کردن دی منم مجبور شدم با برنامه مشاور برم جلو که خداییش عالیه 
یه نمونه از برنامه هاشو میذارم نگاه کن این مدلیه :Yahoo (1): 
مثلا برنامه هفته قبل برای این ازمون این مدلی بود:
شنبه:زیست1تاسرگردش خون در مویرگها،عربی2ساعت،ریاضی معادلات خواندن وحل تست،زیست دوم فصل 6 تا انتهای بخش جانوری
یشنبه:زیست دوم فصل 6بخش جانوری مرور،ادبیات،فیزیک پیش فصل2مطالب ازمون حل تست،تکرار زیست 2بخش جانوری،ریاضی پیش تابع حل تست
دوشنبه:زیست 2فصل6،قرابت ادبیات،عربی2ساعت،تست فیزیک پیش فصل2،شیمی پیش مطالب مانده ازمون وحل تست،30تست ریاضی-فیزیک
سه شنبه::بخش گیاهی زیست تکرار ادبیات فیزیک پیش تست زیست گیاهی حل تست شیمی پیش وتابع ریاضی هرکدام30تست
چهارشنبه زیست تست فیزیک پیش ادبیات فیزک پایه خواندن وتست وریاضی پایه
پنج شنبه زیست پیش فصل2 ادبیات ریاضی حل تست فیزیک پایه تکرار زیست پیش
جمعه دین وزندگی تست زیست شیمی دوم مطالب مانده فیزیک پیش فصل1حل تست




البته برنامه این هفته یه کمی قروقاطی بود وگرنه برنامه هاشو خیلی خرد میکنه مطالب رو مشخص میکنه ولی این هفته سرش شلوغ بود نتنوست زیاد خرد کنه...
خب برا برنامه ریزی فقط سعی کن کل برنامه اختصاصی هارو تویه هفته اول مثه این برنامه تموم کنی هفته دوم فقط مرور داری+عمومی ها +چهارشنبه ازمون غیرحضوری وازمون عمومی های پارسال +پنج شنبه زیست وزمین :Yahoo (1): 
امیدوارم مفید بوده باشه ولی اگه نبود جون خودتون گیر ندیدن بگین برنامه ریزیت اشتباهه چون من دارم با این میرم جلو خیلی هم باهاش حال میکنم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Lara27

> عاغا منم پارسال همین مشکلو داشتم کلن نمیتونستم برنامه ریزی کنم امسال فارغ التحصیل شدم از اون اولا که خواستم بخونم خودم برنامه ریختم دیدم کلا بهش عمل نمیکنم واسه همین رفتم پیش یه مشاور درجه1 هر هفته برنامه برام مینویسه البته خودم نمیخواستم زیاد دراین باره هزینه کنم ولی خانوادم مخالفت کردن دی منم مجبور شدم با برنامه مشاور برم جلو که خداییش عالیه 
> یه نمونه از برنامه هاشو میذارم نگاه کن این مدلیه
> مثلا برنامه هفته قبل برای این ازمون این مدلی بود:
> شنبه:زیست1تاسرگردش خون در مویرگها،عربی2ساعت،ریاضی معادلات خواندن وحل تست،زیست دوم فصل 6 تا انتهای بخش جانوری
> یشنبه:زیست دوم فصل 6بخش جانوری مرور،ادبیات،فیزیک پیش فصل2مطالب ازمون حل تست،تکرار زیست 2بخش جانوری،ریاضی پیش تابع حل تست
> دوشنبه:زیست 2فصل6،قرابت ادبیات،عربی2ساعت،تست فیزیک پیش فصل2،شیمی پیش مطالب مانده ازمون وحل تست،30تست ریاضی-فیزیک
> سه شنبه::بخش گیاهی زیست تکرار ادبیات فیزیک پیش تست زیست گیاهی حل تست شیمی پیش وتابع ریاضی هرکدام30تست
> چهارشنبه زیست تست فیزیک پیش ادبیات فیزک پایه خواندن وتست وریاضی پایه
> پنج شنبه زیست پیش فصل2 ادبیات ریاضی حل تست فیزیک پایه تکرار زیست پیش
> ...


ترازات چند میشه؟

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

> ترازات چند میشه؟


6800قبلی

----------


## maria.h

میشه اسم مشاورتونو بگین؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

> میشه اسم مشاورتونو بگین؟؟؟؟؟


شک ندارم بگم هنگ میکنی :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Lara27

> شک ندارم بگم هنگ میکنی


حالا شما بگو .  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr Sky

از مجموعه ی نکاتی که دوسسسسسستان گفتن همی بهره بردم و برنامه رو که نوشتم دیدم تمام میاحث ازمون 4 رو میتونم خیلی خوب تموم کنم و دو روز هم برای جمع بندی واسم بمونه و دو روز هم برای جبرانی........حالا ببینم ترازم تو آزمون 4 بالای 6250میره یا نه؟؟؟؟ 
اگه رفت که واقعا یه عالمه از همه ممنونم اگه نرفت هم احتمالا مونگولم."در ضمن رانمایی هاتون هم تو حلقم"................................ببین  م 3هفته دیگه چی پیش میاد.

----------


## Amirreza_SY

> از مجموعه ی نکاتی که دوسسسسسستان گفتن همی بهره بردم و برنامه رو که نوشتم دیدم تمام میاحث ازمون 4 رو میتونم خیلی خوب تموم کنم و دو روز هم برای جمع بندی واسم بمونه و دو روز هم برای جبرانی........حالا ببینم ترازم تو آزمون 4 بالای 6250میره یا نه؟؟؟؟ 
> اگه رفت که واقعا یه عالمه از همه ممنونم اگه نرفت هم احتمالا مونگولم."در ضمن رانمایی هاتون هم تو حلقم"................................ببین  م 3هفته دیگه چی پیش میاد.


به امید خدا جواب میده و موفق میشی :Yahoo (105):

----------


## maria.h

شما بگو ما قول میدیم هنگ نکنیم.... :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Nastaran74

.......6100 شدم ولی سعادت 200 نداشتم...هر وق 6200 شدم میام سر میزنم خخخخخ

----------


## AmiR_KHD

*دوستان مثلا شما فیزیک3 قسمت بار الکتریکی و ...(یعنی همون فصل یک فیزیک 3 تجربی تا سر خازن) رو چطوری میخونید؟؟
مثلا من جوری میخونم که یک ساعت و ربع بخونم و یه ربع استراحت کنم..خب روزایی که مدرسه میرم یک ساعت و ربع میدم به فیزیک..حالا این یک ساعت رو من یک ربعه میتونم دو سه تا درسنامه رو جمع کنم....چندتا تست باید زده بشه تو این مدت؟؟ استاندارد چندتاست؟
من که کندم و همون بار اول هم نمیتونم به تستا جواب بدم مجبورم برم پاسخنامه رو نگاه کنم...یه چندتا سوال که حل کنم بعد یاد میگیرم..حالا مشکلم اینجاست که من تا گرم شم یک ساعتو ربع میشه و وقتم میره..دوباره روز بعدم همین آشو همین کاسه...همین طوری میشه که وقت نمیکنم تموم کنم درسارو...سر آخرم بدون مرور و تسلط کافی و فراموشی میرم سر جلسه و ترازمم داغون...

شما چطور میخونید و تموم میکنید؟*

----------


## Enigma

روش پیشنهادی اینه که تا یکشنبه هفته دوم اختصاصی ها رو تموم کنی.
روز قبل از آزمون ، غی حضوری حل کنی.خوب یادآوری میشه.

----------


## d4nte

چه تاپیک عالییییی بود..

خیای استفاده کردم سعی میکنم برنامه آزمون بعدی رو همینطوری بریزم..

منم هر چی میخونم نمیرسم..

برای آزمون بعد ببینم چی میشه


ممنون از همه کسانی که جواب دادن که پست من الان در حد اسپم..

*و تشکر فراوان از استارتر*

----------

